# Need opinions on this Prong Collar!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm interested in this prong collar but I'd like opinions from those with more experience than myself. Yes, i know how to properly fit a prong collar. I'm interested because I like the nylon pull with the easy buckle. HOWEVER, the buckle is what concerns me. Previously we've had to replace collars with buckles (regular every day flat collars) because the clip came undone. I know a lot of these types of buckles are a lot more durable and harder to open then they were but still would like opinions. I don't have to do hard corrections, really just subtle reminds. 

So, what do you think. Would you use this? 


Nylon Quick-Release Training Pinch Collar for German Shepherd [PRONG 50004 nylon(3.25mm)] : German Shepherd dog harness, German Shepherd dog muzzle, German Shepherd dog collar, Dog leash, German Shepherd


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I made a safety strap to use with Shasta's prong collar, which is just a short piece of nylon webbing with a snap hook on one end and a D-ring on the other. The snap hook attaches to the leash, and the D-ring is attached to the leash. A long answer to say, I don't trust any hook on a prong collar. Even though it's been ages since Shasta popped the hook on hers.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting, like a prong martingale. I guess my question would be - the prong is designed to be snug fitting for proper use; so since this one is a martingle, is it going to stay snug and still issue corrections properly?

A lot of these new prongs seems gimicky to me.

I still maintain that in 20 years of using prongs on a ton of different dogs from HS to cheap ones from petsmart (no the edges were sharp and flat like so many here always say they are), I've NEVER had a prong come off a dog. I can not for the life of me figure out how all these "experts" keep having prongs just fall off a dog. The entire principal of it is beyond me - those prongs are pretty long, how do they just pop out? I just have to wonder if people are fitting them improperly (too tight, too lose) or using the same two prongs day after day, year after year, and eventually the prongs just get a bit worn and looser (closer together, not spreading and holding tight inside the other prong) and eventually it just pops out. But that's an issue of wear, not product IMHO.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't all prongs use the martingale design?? I don't see the difference between this prong and any other prong- omitting the nylon and buckle. I see the advantages of the buckle (maybe... it's not hard to unhook a link), but I can't fathom an advantage of the nylon. What is the point of the nylon?

[EDIT]- Come to think of it- I think the only reason for the nylon is so that the buckle can be attached.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Rerun said:


> A lot of these new prongs seems gimicky to me.


Me too, how are they any different from a normal prong other than usually being more expensive? Maybe the nylon and buckle is supposed to look "humane" or something.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, I guess you are right, they do use martingale design. Not sure what I'm thinking of then. Maybe more like a slip chain?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> I see the advantages of the buckle (maybe... it's not hard to unhook a link


I, too, find the prongs easier to do than the "quick release" which I dont' find quick to snap at all, literally just a quick release. Though I also don't trust the release to hold. But with that said, concerning this type of buckle, many older people or people of any age with problems with their hands/wrists have a lot of trouble with pinching the prongs to get them in and out. So in those cases, the snap is preferable for them simple so they can use the tool vs not be able to use it because they can't get it on and off the dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK I can think of *one* reason to use a prong like that, but I've only seen this happen once so for me it does not outweigh the annoyance of having to have nylon and a buckle...my friend's dog once got some fur on his neck stuck in the chain loop part of his prong. It twisted and pinched when we gave a correction and he ended up with a half inch tear in his neck. He didn't seem to notice, in fact we didn't notice until much later during training. I suppose having the nylon would make it less likely to grab and "catch" fur or skin.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll say this:

I do keep the prong collar high on my dog's neck, but I _don't_ have it tight in resting position. In my opinion, there is no reason for it to be tight in resting position (though that certainly would help hold it up behind the ears). So with that said, the difference I've found between a pet smart prong and a HS prong is that the "action" of the HS is much smoother. The chain slides through the end links of the prong nicely, which means the correction is can be applied and released easily.

With nylon as the martingale section of the collar, I couldn't imagine you'd get that "smooth" action like you do on a good chain prong collar. In other words, YOU as the handler don't get the feedback of the chain loosening back up with a nylon martingale section. At least I wouldn't expect you would; I'd think that collar would feel very "dead."

That's just my $0.02. I might be misusing mine since I don't keep it tight in resting position, but I'm using it less and less lately so no big deal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

On some dogs, if it's not tight, it won't stay up at all. The difference in a prong behind the ears or low on the neck on my malinois is the difference of one link. It's frustrating because I'd rather it not be quite so snug, but if I add even one more link (I use the small links) it will drop quite low on his neck within minutes of working. His is a HS.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the idea of the buckle because Shasta gets so freaking excited when I pull just her leash out and she just about loses her mind when the prong collar comes out, I'd like an easier way to put her prong collar on her. I've yet to have a prong collar come loose but hooking the prongs back together annoys me, especially when my fingers are cold. I dunno... maybe i'm reading too much into it? 

Even when I had my tank Zena, i never had a prong collar come loose and this was before i knew how to properly fit a prong collar! If i have to attach a safety strap just in case, fine, but I'd rather not have to. I've not had to in the past.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> and she just about loses her mind when the prong collar comes out, I'd like an easier way to put her prong collar on her.


Ok- I know you didn't ask, but I'd work on impulse control over getting an "easier" collar.
:lurking:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wildo said:


> Ok- I know you didn't ask, but I'd work on impulse control over getting an "easier" collar.
> :lurking:


 
haha no need to hide. We've been working on impulse control. For some reason we cant seem to get her calm-ish when the leash or collar or both come out. She's gotten a little better as she's gotten older but beyond that, even my mentor trainer is stumped. 

Its not so much an easier collar, its more along the lines of having poor enough circulation in my hands that my hands are almost constantly cold, so hooking the prongs back together is sometimes a challenge. 

I have Shasta to the point, she bounces around like a maniac and will stop in a sit/heel position because she knows she's not going anywhere until she does that but she starts bouncing again just before i've gotten the prong hooked totally back together so we have to start all over again. Does that make sense?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not quite the same but a teammate has one of these and HATES it
The Nylon just does not have the same "release" as the chain so whe went back to a standard pinch the prongs to fit collar.

I like the basic design but would rather see a round non stretch nylon like that in the old (good) slip collars. And I would want to know more about that clasp since the clasp seems to be the achilles heel of any QR prong I have every used. QR I have had fail. Never had a failure on a Herm Springer traditional collar.

Herm Sprenger Curogan Pinch Collar with Quick Release-Elite K-9

The design you posted looks like an evolution (hopefully forward) from the one I posted.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Nancy. Thats kinda what I was worried about. I like the idea of QR but dont like the fail rate of them I guess would be how i'd put it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Interesting, like a prong martingale. I guess my question would be - the prong is designed to be snug fitting for proper use; so since this one is a martingle, is it going to stay snug and still issue corrections properly?
> 
> A lot of these new prongs seems gimicky to me.
> 
> I still maintain that in 20 years of using prongs on a ton of different dogs from HS to cheap ones from petsmart (no the edges were sharp and flat like so many here always say they are), I've NEVER had a prong come off a dog. I can not for the life of me figure out how all these "experts" keep having prongs just fall off a dog. The entire principal of it is beyond me - those prongs are pretty long, how do they just pop out? I just have to wonder if people are fitting them improperly (too tight, too lose) or using the same two prongs day after day, year after year, and eventually the prongs just get a bit worn and looser (closer together, not spreading and holding tight inside the other prong) and eventually it just pops out. But that's an issue of wear, not product IMHO.


The only time I had a prong snap off was my fault entirely. A couple of years ago when I was a new prong user I took my dog on a walk and he went to chase a squirrel and I gave a quick correction and told him to sit. He did but then went to stand-I grabbed him by the collar-near the quick release (stupid me) and he ran forward which cause me to accidentally release press the quick release. He had fun chasing that squirrel-I am just glad that he came right back to me after he got his chasing fix. I use nothing but prongs on my two dogs and haven't had anything like that happen since.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

If you dont want to hassle with the prongs, my personal choice would be one of these -

Amazon.com: Herm Sprenger Pinch Dog Collar with Quick Release Snap, 16-Inch, Medium: Sports & Outdoors

It has a small snap that connects to another metal loop, but I feel it seems more sturdy. I couldn't tell you for sure, but I've used them to hook up clients dogs at my old job, and they seemed to work well and were easier than connecting the prongs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rerun said:


> On some dogs, if it's not tight, it won't stay up at all. The difference in a prong behind the ears or low on the neck on my malinois is the difference of one link. It's frustrating because I'd rather it not be quite so snug, but if I add even one more link (I use the small links) it will drop quite low on his neck within minutes of working. His is a HS.


I have this issue as well, and I use the larger gauge links(coat is thick) I have to fit it tight to keep it in place.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaina said:


> If you dont want to hassle with the prongs, my personal choice would be one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly had a harder time connecting that French snap than the prongs and that particular snap is the one that failed me.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> I'm interested in this prong collar but I'd like opinions from those with more experience than myself. Yes, i know how to properly fit a prong collar. I'm interested because I like the nylon pull with the easy buckle. HOWEVER, the buckle is what concerns me. Previously we've had to replace collars with buckles (regular every day flat collars) because the clip came undone. I know a lot of these types of buckles are a lot more durable and harder to open then they were but still would like opinions. I don't have to do hard corrections, really just subtle reminds.
> 
> So, what do you think. Would you use this?
> 
> ...


I had that collar and I totally hated it. It doesn't work like a normal martingale prong, it works like a choke with prongs. It doesn't really pinch, it sort of just twists the collar around because only one side moves. 

I will say it is easy to put on though, but it definitely does not function like a normal prong. Fitting isn't an issue like some people have suspected.

This might be a better choice and it functions like a normal prong collar, however you have to slip the prong collar over the head which might not be any easier with an excited dog. And like all collars with nylon, there is a bit of give compared to the chain ones:

Curogan Prong Collar with nylon loop,without nickel-3.25mm(23'') [Curogan-50004 nylon(3.25mm)] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, Dog

Also, I found the buckle to be extremely secure, but I eventually went back to a normal prong.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> I honestly had a harder time connecting that French snap than the prongs and that particular snap is the one that failed me.


 
I have had the "quick release" snap linked in this post, NOT the actual prongs, and I found it to be a complete PITA and definitely not quicker to put on.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I was told not to get the quick release or crab thing when I was purchasing a prong. I got the one where you have to connect the links. In the beginning it was a pain, but now I can do it pretty quickly. I guess I can't really imagine a situation where I would need to release him that quickly from the prong collar so it never worried me to have one. The advice I got was to get the prong that I have in order to prevent from accidentally releasing the collar in a normal situation where I would just grab for it.

Anyone have some insight as to why you might need a quick release?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe my first or second one addressed the quick release. Older people that have arthritis, etc or even younger people with wrist and hand problems that can't manipulate the actual prongs will use the quick release. It's not just for a quick "release." It's so you can attach the prong without using the prongs themselves. But it's not quick at all to put it on, so if you don't have hand or wrist problems there is no sense in using a quick release.

edited to add - I'd do a short video to show how much slower it is to put it on, but the only one I had fell off Dante while playing fetch in a HUGE field. I never could find it. Not much of a loss though I guess.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Shaina said:


> If you dont want to hassle with the prongs, my personal choice would be one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I just bought and I like it a lot--I, like you, have a very excited dog when she shes the collar and hooking those prongs is very hard for me...this is still a bit of a hassle but only because of the dog--And should she come loose-she would not go far anyhow. i recommend this collar.
Jan


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm, interesting but another problem with it, no dead ring?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> Not quite the same but a teammate has one of these and HATES it
> The Nylon just does not have the same "release" as the chain so whe went back to a standard pinch the prongs to fit collar.


I have them too, and don't use them anymore for the same reason. We got them because undoing the prong collar to get them on and off is a PITA - Tom was always complaining about it even though his hands are much stronger than mine! 

The usual quick release prongs are funky, I got one and hated it. I found it even harder to get on than the regular prongs, especially with all that long hair in the way. These seemed like the perfect option - they're supposed to act just like a regular prong but be as easy to get on and off as a buckle collar. But as Nancy said, they just don't release. If the dog so much as leans towards a bush to sniff it I'd have to reach over and loosen up the nylon or the collar would stay tight.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I really like these prongs because they loosen and slide off and on over the head. Benny has lasted well over a year. The covers come in many colors too.

Secret Power


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking collars!

The dobie on the web site, modelling the collar, shows it sitting high on the neck as it should.

Does it adjust securely and stay snug enough to stay in that position?

btw, I use a small traditional prong collar on Ilda, no quick release, she is 70 pounds. They are lighter weight and much easier to clip on and off using the links. She doesn't need a medium or large....responds just fine with the 2mm link size. So for those who want to use a traditional prong (no quick release) and your dog isn't really large....you may find the small prong collars to be effective and much easier to clip on and off using the links.




Debbieg said:


> I really like these prongs because they loosen and slide off and on over the head. Benny has lasted well over a year. The covers come in many colors too.
> 
> Secret Power


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> I really like these prongs because they loosen and slide off and on over the head. Benny has lasted well over a year. The covers come in many colors too.
> 
> Secret Power


I **really** like that collar! The web site says, "adjust by sliding down tri-slide." Is it *that* easy and does it really stay put well? 

I'm also a little confused (which is not hard for me to be ), where the leash attaches. It must be on the one large ring? The pictures make it look like that section is very, very long. Is it hard to give a correction with that much extra? I hope my question is making sense.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

chelle said:


> I **really** like that collar! The web site says, "adjust by sliding down tri-slide." Is it *that* easy and does it really stay put well?
> 
> I'm also a little confused (which is not hard for me to be ), where the leash attaches. It must be on the one large ring? The pictures make it look like that section is very, very long. Is it hard to give a correction with that much extra? I hope my question is making sense.


It really is that easy and stays put. After you tighten it there is about 1 foot section that hooks onto the leash. It actually becomes part of the leash so the correction is the same. I use a 4 foot leash with it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> It really is that easy and stays put. After you tighten it there is about 1 foot section that hooks onto the leash. It actually becomes part of the leash so the correction is the same. I use a 4 foot leash with it.


Thanks. Very neat. I really like the no prongs in the trachea area. I think I'm sold.  Cool fabrics, too.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The zinc buckles were replaced because they were a weak point in the collar. They've been replaced by the cliclock buckles which are stainless steel and have a much higher load capacity. The sliding buckle collar is basically a nylon buckle style collar that can mimic a martingale but can be put on or taken off quickly. The cliclock has a red button slider that can lock the buckle and prevent the mechanism from being opened in case of accidentally releasing the collar. The nylon section can't be adjusted and is a fixed length, the buckle is free to slide up and down by around 4 inches. It's quite an effective merger of the two types of collar.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the input guys! I've thought about it and i still really cant get past the buckle on it. I'm just not willing to risk the buckle coming loose because naturally they always come loose at the worse times so I think for now, i'll keep looking and stick with the prong collar we already have. I'm going to go back and check out all the links posted though! So thanks again! Much appreciated.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Debbieg said:


> I really like these prongs because they loosen and slide off and on over the head. Benny has lasted well over a year. The covers come in many colors too.
> 
> Secret Power


That is brilliant. I'm already trying to purchase one right now, but the button to purchase the collar I want is broken.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I decided to resurrect my French Snap prong since I don't want to keep swapping links from Cyra's for Beau's bigger neck ......... so I made a "safety"

So far so good. The peice of nylon cord held to a ring allows me to put it on over his squirminess's head (still working on holding still for me to squeeze prongs) and I hook the ring on the leash with the french snap ring or the dead ring. So if the French Snap fails I have enough of a backup to go to plan B.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nancy, thats pretty cool!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I decided to resurrect my French Snap prong since I don't want to keep swapping links from Cyra's for Beau's bigger neck ......... so I made a "safety"
> 
> So far so good. The peice of nylon cord held to a ring allows me to put it on over his squirminess's head (still working on holding still for me to squeeze prongs) and I hook the ring on the leash with the french snap ring or the dead ring. So if the French Snap fails I have enough of a backup to go to plan B.


Nancy, I just altered Sibs prong collar like yours and it is going to make my life a lot easier at walk time--Thanks for the good idea!
Jan


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Rerun said:


> A lot of these new prongs seems gimicky to me.


It is a gimick to get around the anti pinch collar laws that are are in place in some places.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Which anti prong collar laws?


----------

